# Boilies von Common Baits



## Ichamel (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich will ne Pellet Bestellung bei Common Baits aufgeben, und bin dabei über deren preiswerte Boilies gestolpert.
http://www.common-baits.com/Boilies/Miniboilies/1Kg-Abpackungen:::111_113.html

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen?
Könnt ihr die empfehlen?


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Hi, hatte mir mal ne Probe von den Big Fish Balls in 28mm schicken lassen. Habe selber nicht geschafft einen halben Boilie davon zu essen, wurde ekelig bitter. Machte auf mich keinen guten Eindruck und sind bei mir nie zum Einsatz gekommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## roiroi (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

vieleicht hättest du das bbq chilly chicken versuchen sollen ... hört sich lecker an ...


----------



## Ichamel (7. Januar 2016)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hatte mir mal ne Probe von den Big Fish Balls in  28mm schicken lassen. Habe selber nicht geschafft einen halben Boilie  davon zu essen, wurde ekelig bitter. Machte auf mich keinen guten  Eindruck und sind bei mir nie zum Einsatz gekommen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Lese gerade dass die Bigfishballs explizit als günstige Futterboilies ausgewiesen sind ...
dass das nicht das geilst ist müsste klar sein.
Und du hast es ja nie gefischt 
Kennt jemand die normalen?

Ich nehm immer meinen Hund als Vorkoster, der identifiziert leckere Boilies zuverlässig 
Allerdings klebt er mir dann beim Gang in den Keller auch immer an den Hacken und bettelt nach den Dingern ... Muss also immer ne Schippe für ihn mitbestellen.

Hat die noch nie jemand gefischt?


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Ich habe mal erfolglos die Milky Cocos Banane getestet. Die Pellets und Mehle von CB sind sehr gut, aber die Boilies würde ich nicht nochmal bestellen.


----------



## lukassohn (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

hatte diese zum füttern SQUID OCTUPUS & LIVER + BUTYRIC , habe noch andere dazugemischt etwas hochwertigere und an den Haken natürlich auch andere, aber die Ativität am Futterplatz war nicht schlecht hab auch auf dem spod dann gut gefangen, würde sie aber nicht an den Haken machen zum füttern gehen die allemal.


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*



Ichamel schrieb:


> ... und bin dabei über deren preiswerte Boilies gestolpert.
> ...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen?
> Könnt ihr die empfehlen?





Ichamel schrieb:


> Lese gerade dass die Bigfishballs explizit als günstige Futterboilies ausgewiesen sind ...
> dass das nicht das geilst ist müsste klar sein.
> ...



Hi, warum fragste dann?


----------



## wildi05 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*



lukassohn schrieb:


> hatte diese zum füttern SQUID OCTUPUS & LIVER + BUTYRIC , habe noch andere dazugemischt etwas hochwertigere und an den Haken natürlich auch andere, aber die Ativität am Futterplatz war nicht schlecht hab auch auf dem spod dann gut gefangen, würde sie aber nicht an den Haken machen zum füttern gehen die allemal.


 

Hi,

zum Füttern gut aber nicht gut genug fürs Haar!?|kopfkrat

Erklär mal bitte:q


----------



## lukassohn (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*



wildi05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Füttern gut aber nicht gut genug fürs Haar!?|kopfkrat
> 
> Erklär mal bitte:q



Bist du Karpfenangler?? ..... weisst ja wie das ist mit der Vetrauenssache was deine Murmeln betrifft... Du kannst die mit Sicherheit auch am Haar fischen gar keine Frage#h


----------



## kempa02 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Zufälle gibt´s ..

Gestern kam meine Bestellung von Common Baits und habe aus Neugier die Monstefisch-Boilies mitbestellt. Erster Eindruck ist Gut. Paar Pellets zufüttern und die werden sicherlich Fisch bringen. 

Aber nur der Versuch macht klug. :m


----------



## Lil Torres (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

ich habe letzten herbst die boilies und pellets von common-baits genutzt, allerdings auch unter zugabe höherwertigerer boilies. im einsatz waren 25er fisch (kenne leider die genaue bezeichnung nicht mehr, ist auch nicht mehr im online shop zu finden...) und 20er "MUSCHEL & KRILL mit GLM". ich fand sie echt in ordnung, haben einen guten eindruck gemacht und die fische standen voll drauf!!


----------



## Ichamel (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Hört sich doch gut an. Ich versuchs einfach mal. Anfüttern mit Partikel und Bloody Halibut 16mm und dann Halibut oder Krill Boilies, oder Pellets / Fischpopup Schneemann an den Haken. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## lukassohn (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an. Ich versuchs einfach mal. Anfüttern mit Partikel und Bloody Halibut 16mm und dann Halibut oder Krill Boilies, oder Pellets / Fischpopup Schneemann an den Haken. Macht das Sinn?



Macht schon Sinn, snowman mit poppi in verschiedenen Farben immer probieren, gelb, orange, weiss ..... den snowman nimmt er allein schon wegen der Neugier..... wichtig ist einen guten Futterplatz hin zu bekommen, die Partikel gekocht und die pellets qualitativ gute..... um den Fisch am Platz zu halten..... dazu immer ein paar Boilies die du ans Haar machst dazufüttern


----------



## fischbär (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Die sind eigentlich gut. Bei uns fast nur Brassen (bei mir bisher ausschließlich grrr) aber die finden die Ananas gut. Bloody Halibut hat mal ein wels genommen, hab ihn aber nicht raus bekommen. War aber kein Riese.


----------



## cafabu (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Moinsen,
wir verwenden seit Jahren die Bloody Halibut Pellets in 20 mm von Common Baits zum anfüttern sowie auch als Köder am Haar sehr erfolgreich. Spiegler, Schuppen und auch Graskarpfen haben sich gut darauf eingestellt. Falls ein Kollege mal andere Kugeln, zum ausprobieren, mitbringt sind die Erfolge deutlich geringer.
Als "Beifang" haben sich inzwischen größere Brassen und kleine bis mittlere Welse eingefunden.
Carsten


----------



## fischbär (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Auch jetzt im Winter? Welche Halibut denn genau?


----------



## Paddl23990 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Hab von denen glaub schon alle geschmacksrichtungen gefischt und ich bin total überzeugt von denen. zu dem preis meiner meinung nach unschlagbar  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ichamel (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> wir verwenden seit Jahren die Bloody Halibut Pellets in 20 mm von Common Baits zum anfüttern sowie auch als Köder am Haar sehr erfolgreich. Spiegler, Schuppen und auch Graskarpfen haben sich gut darauf eingestellt. Falls ein Kollege mal andere Kugeln, zum ausprobieren, mitbringt sind die Erfolge deutlich geringer.
> Als "Beifang" haben sich inzwischen größere Brassen und kleine bis mittlere Welse eingefunden.
> Carsten




Wie schnell lösen sich die Bloody Halibut denn auf am Haar? Dachte die sind als Hakenköder eher zu schnell zerfallen?


----------



## cafabu (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Wir benutzen das ganze Jahr durchgehend die Bloody Halibut Pellets. Also auch im Winter mit Erfolg.
Sie zerfallen nicht so schnell. Sie halten im Schnitt 5-6 Std.


----------



## Ichamel (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Danke. Hast du die Marine Halibut Pellets auch gefischt? Ziehst du die Bloodys vor?


----------



## cafabu (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

ich ziehe die Bloody vor, laufen bei uns besser und geben auch im Winter ein gutes Aroma frei.


----------



## Ichamel (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Wenn ich dich noch weiter löchern darf... Verrätst du mir deine Montage am Haar. Borst du Löcher? Wie stoppst du die Pellets, damit sie beim Auflösen nicht gleich vom Haarrunter rutschen/abgelutsch werden?


----------



## fischbär (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Also die ich von denen habe kommen mit Loch. Das Haar durchziehen und einen Flügelstopper rein. Da fällt nix ab.


----------



## Ichamel (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Die mit Loch sind die Marine Halibut Pellets. Die Bloodys haben kein Loch und sind günstiger (laut Website)


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Pellets sind ein sehr guter Köder und die Pellets von Common Baits sind sehr gut (weil stets frisch). Ich habe hier mal meine Vorgehensweise bei der Pelletangelei niedergeschrieben: http://www.mika-products.de/2014/10/pellets-im-pva-beutel/
Sollte das unter Schleichwerbung fallen, dann bitte den Link löschen. ;-)


----------



## Ichamel (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Pellets sind ein sehr guter Köder und die Pellets von Common Baits sind sehr gut (weil stets frisch). Ich habe hier mal meine Vorgehensweise bei der Pelletangelei niedergeschrieben: http://www.mika-products.de/2014/10/pellets-im-pva-beutel/
> Sollte das unter Schleichwerbung fallen, dann bitte den Link löschen. ;-)


Schöner Beitrag. Wie machst du den PVA Beutel am Vorfach fest?
Zuknoten und den Haken durch den Knoten?


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Ich knote mit einem kurzen Stück PVA Schnur den PVA Beutel oberhalb des Bleies zu.


----------



## Ichamel (14. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Infos. Paket mit Boilies und Pellets ist gestern gekommen. Es kann losgehen [emoji41]


----------



## Ichamel (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Nachdem ich hier immer wieder gelesen hab, das Angler ihre Boilies zum Testen selbst essen und ich es nicht fertig gebracht hab einen Pellet in den Mund zu stecken, hab ich mich an einen Spezialisten in Sachen Geruch und Geschmack gewandt, der mir weit überlegen ist und damit kein Problem hat: Meine Hündin Nika

Ich hab ihr mehrfach eine unterschiedliche Auswahl Pellets und Boilies in eine Reihe gelegt und sie fressen lassen. Sie hat alle mehrfach probiert und kennt also Geruch *und* Geschmack. Sie hat immer erst mal alle kurz durchgeschnuppert und diese dann *jedes* mal in folgender Reihenfolge gefressen.

Ohne zu zögern und mit Begeisterung:
1. Bloody Halibut Pellets (die liebt sie)
2. Marine Halibut Pellets (auch gut, aber die Bloodys gehen immer vor!)
3. SQUID OCTUPUS & LIVER + BUTYRIC ACID Boilie (wenns keine Pellets mehr gibt)

Mit kurzem zögern 
4. MONSTERFISCH HEILBUTT Boilie

und wenn alles andere weg war dann mit wieder ausspucken und dann doch noch fressen
5. MUSCHEL & KRILL mit GLM Boilie

Ich hör also erst mal auf die Fachfrau und veruche es mit den ersten dreien


----------



## carpnorbert (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Absolut empfehlenswert, welche Sorte ich bevorzugt nutze verrate ich aber nicht. Für mich die besten Boilies, nur auf Muschel habe ich noch nichts gefangen ansonsten teste ich auch immer alle neuen Mischungen alles fängig aber als Futterbolies zu teuer 4-8 wir pro Kilo, dann nehme ich lieber Top-Secret als Futterboilies.

Marine Hailbutt und Big Pellets gingen gut auf Stör...Karpfen fische ich wegen Brassen nicht auf pellets


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Hunde und Karpfen unterscheiden sich aber schon leicht in ihrer Geschmackswahrnemung...


----------



## Ichamel (3. März 2018)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Menschen und Karpfen auch, trotzdem essen einige Angler zur Qualitätskontrolle Boilies... [emoji848]


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Boilies von Common Baits*

Bei den Knödeln muss man, meine ich, unterscheiden zwischen den "Eigencreationen" und den immer wieder kurzzeitig angebotenen aufgekauften Überschüssen, die Kunden haben produzieren lassen.
Die Muschels


Lil Torres schrieb:


> und 20er "MUSCHEL & KRILL mit GLM". ich fand sie echt in ordnung, haben einen guten eindruck gemacht und die fische standen voll drauf!!


sind auch meine Lieblingssorte.

Und bei dem Pellets steh ich auf die Red Shrimps. Karpfen, Brasse, Stör, Schleie,... funktioniert für alles super.
Schnellere Auflösungszeit als die Marine, aber genau deswegen so attraktiv.


----------

